# Fear the Walking Dead: informational thread



## tnthomas (Sep 13, 2015)

I thought that it would be handy to provide information on the _Fear the Walking Dead _ prequel series in a separate thread from April's "TWD" original thread.
Here is AMC's official FTWD site:  [url]http://www.amc.com/shows/fear-the-walking-dead


[/URL]


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is Wikipedia's FTWD page:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_the_Walking_Dead. 

and of course the WalkingDead.wikia


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 14, 2015)

Fear is on the verge of becoming a prison survival story ie it looks like they'll be stuck in their LA neighborhood for awhile. 

I wonder who is going to become the Carol character in Fear ie morph from weakling to bad butt.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know, but perhaps Alicia may have to ultimately deal with her boyfriend Matt, who has signs of being bitten and therefore doomed to zombie-hood.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2015)

Tonight's episode titled "Not fade away" is reviewed at ->->this link.

No sign of zombies, which was unexpected, _but_ a lot more plot development going on.   The link above does a good job, touching on the important points.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 20, 2015)

*speculation*

Ummm, Don't the villians usually play golf while talking to the 'good' guys. But next weeks preview says otherwise. Big mystery what the heck happend in LA itself. 

Speculation only, my speculation. The weak, sick or criminals to be used as guinea pigs?


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like the military is going to abandon the area.    Something interesting is going to _get poppin' _​where Nick(the druggie young man) and his benefactor are being detained.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 2, 2015)

A sneak peak of episode 106- the season finale:

[video]http://www.amc.com/shows/fear-the-walking-dead/video-extras/season-01/episode-06/sneak-peek-episode-106-fear-the-walking-dead-the-good-man[/video]


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 4, 2015)

Liked how they closed out the opening scene last week. That was a bit unique in Walking dead world. Also they finally realized 'traumatic brain injury' stops them.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, the season finale(watching right now) is making up for the slow pace of previous episodes.

Missed it?   Watch it here:  http://www.amc.com/shows/fear-the-walking-dead


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 5, 2015)

Of all the characters to kill off or keep alive. Arrggggghhhhhh

At least there is an interesting character now. 

And wasn't "Abigale" a similar ending from one of the Night Of The Walking Dead remakes?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Of all the characters to kill off or keep alive. Arrggggghhhhhh
> 
> At least there is an interesting character now.
> 
> And wasn't "Abigale" a similar ending from one of the Night Of The Walking Dead remakes?



I had to google that- you got that pegged pretty good, see this --->  http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Abigail_Jackson


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 6, 2015)

*Warning ,end of movie spoiler included*

Good catch. Better than mine. 

Apologies, I mixed up my movies & shows. In the 2004 Dawn of Dead another variation of George Romero's Night Of The Living Dead the last part of the movie has the survivors making it to a boat.

http://zombie.wikia.com/wiki/Dawn_of_the_Dead_(2004_film)


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey folks, if you're not getting 'enough' TWD action don't forget- you've got all kinds of viewing available with the Fear the Walking Dead "webisodes", namely Flight 462 webisode     I haven't watched them yet, but I'm gonna!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 20, 2016)

I am looking forward to the resumption of Fear the Walking Dead, later this year.  I think that the concept of FTWD is a good move, to advance the Walking Dead franchise.  And, having some 'walking dead' action going on in local venues is exciting as well.    Since I live within _driving distance _it occurred to me that hey, maybe I could get involved with the show, as some sort of extra...like as in extra walker.    So, I signed up with castingcallhub to keep track of when the casting calls occur for bit part rolls in the FTWD series.

I think that I would be a great walker, may just be my calling!


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 20, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I think that I would be a great walker, may just be my calling!



That would be so cool ! I trust you'll let us know if you make it on the show. oops...I'll be positive - WHEN you make it !


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 20, 2016)

Absolutely!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 20, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I am looking forward to the resumption of Fear the Walking Dead, later this year.  I think that the concept of FTWD is a good move, to advance the Walking Dead franchise.  And, having some 'walking dead' action going on in local venues is exciting as well.    Since I live within _driving distance _it occurred to me that hey, maybe I could get involved with the show, as some sort of extra...like as in extra walker.    So, I signed up with castingcallhub to keep track of when the casting calls occur for bit part rolls in the FTWD series.
> 
> *I think that I would be a great walker, may just be my calling!*



That would be so cool if you do make it into the show.  Walker Thomas  :coolthumb:


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm hoping, if I get the call I'm jumpin' on it!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm watching The Walking Dead right now(of course! It's Sunday night!) and during a commercial break they did a blurb on FTWD, I did not realize this but FTWD returns for Season 2 on April 10.   Link


----------



## Arachne (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone think that flight 462 is the plane that crashes from FTWD?


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Anyone think that flight 462 is the plane that crashes from FTWD?



I'm confused. I missed the last couple episodes of FTWD, but caught up on the AMC website...or did I? Was Flight 462 a separate series from FTWD?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 26, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Anyone think that flight 462 is the plane that crashes from FTWD?



I don't doubt it, probably the zombies ftwd group encounters in the water in one of the preview clips they showed.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I don't doubt it, probably the zombies ftwd group encounters in the water in one of the preview clips they showed.



I think you just answered my question :love_heart:


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2016)

Watching the pilot episode right now, looking forward to the Season 2 start on April 10th.    I was reflecting on the anguish a parent of a drug addicted child experiences, been there times two.    I hope that the character-  Nick Clark,(Madison's 19-year-old son, a heroin addict) is able to rid himself of his heroin addiction, rather than be a "stone" around everybody's "neck".


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 10, 2016)

...starting season 2 tonight, he's a little 'recap' link just to get up to speed: What we know so far


----------



## Arachne (Apr 11, 2016)

Soo call me daft but I honestly had no idea why there was bombing and fire, never mind the walkers were around them on the beach in the evening..  sigh..when it started I was confused of course I figured it out eventually..


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 12, 2016)

Yea, maybe The Talking Dead show shed some light on all that, but I didn't stay up to watch.    At some time I'll watch the episode again, and maybe the corresponding TD show as well.    

I must say, they are extremely fortunate to have been invited to come along , aboard a  multi-million dollar yacht.   I can't picture why Strand(the rich guy) would recruit such a group, you'd think that a sucessful millionare-businessman would have "people"....you know, skilled, loyal staff or associates, that would be much more useful to face the apocalypse with.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 18, 2016)

oh mommy give me a kiss  goodness. Lasts nights episode was a lil boring for me till the last 5 mins


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 18, 2016)

Yea, by TWD standards this FTWD series has been a bit "low key", to a large degree.   I dunno, maybe it just takes a-while to get an apocalypse going at a decent pace.  

Seriously, I did _drift off _a little here and there(pain meds) and missed some key occurrences.    For example- I missed out on what exactly killed the little girl?   Some kind of pill?


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2016)

After what they've done with twd I've just lost interest in seeing where this, not so great, one, to begin with, may heading, so, I've not been watching.  From what you all have written so far sounds like I'm not missing anything.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 22, 2016)

AprilT said:


> After what they've done with twd I've just lost interest in seeing where this, not so great, one, to begin with, may heading, so, I've not been watching.  From what you all have written so far sounds like I'm not missing anything.



Yea, it seems like the only person excited by FTWD is the host of Talking Dead- Chris Hardwick.      In addition to the slow moving plot, I think that alot of people are just not finding the main characters as being particularly interesting.



Kim Dickens as Madison Clark-   an average woman, trying(but not always succeeding in) to raise her kids right, and just "have a _life_".


Cliff Curtis as Travis Manawa-  a 'steady-eddie' type guy, strong but frankly a little boring.  Maybe lets kids "walk' on him a little too much....


Frank Dillane as Nick Clark- I can't imagine anyone admiring him, at least not right now. Maybe if the series survives a couple seasons, Nick might evolve into "somebody'.

Alycia Debnam-Carey as Alicia Clark-  so far, a good kid and student, perhaps too naive and idealistic.   That should change soon, with the unfolding apocalypse.

*Others
*
Rubén Blades as Daniel Salazar*-  *he is a survivor,and(for good or bad) will be a force to reckon with.

Colman Domingo as Victor Strand-  this character currently holds "all the cards", it will be interesting to see if he becomes the Rick Grimes(leader) of this series, or if The Group rebels, mutinies  and casts him out.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

I too many fans wanted more of TWD. They have not even had a dozen epi's air yet, so it needs a chance. I'll admit Hardwick is hype but without Talking Bad or Talking Dead those shows would've never taken off the way they did. Part of the problem I think were at the point of the genre/show that people want answers of somekind. The only new facts out of FTWD is that they tried burning infected cities and civil defense measures & personnel started breaking down fairly quick.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

O.K., zombie apocalypse problems at sea and slogging through the woods of Georgia are pretty similar.  In both cases the audience jumps when an un-dead lunges in for a bite.  

Travis' mechanical skills get him the privilege of fixing the boat, including scuba diving to pull un-dead from the sea-water intake(for engine cooling).   Good thing he's an experienced scuba diver, you don't just pick up those skills on-the-fly.

The supply run to the shore to check out all the luggage laying around takes some interesting twists.  The luggage came from the crash of the passenger jet- flight 462.    Christopher(Travis' son) goes exploring inside the plane wreck, had to mercy-kill a badly injured(living)passenger.

The walkers show up on the beach, everyone gets zombie-killing experience under their belt.  Nick discovers the value of walker blood as camouflage.

Returning to the yacht, they bring a couple flight 462 survivors in a life raft.    Strand cuts loose their tow line, which doesn't earn him any _nice guy_ points.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 26, 2016)

I think cutting the line to the life raft of the plane crash survivors was the most brutal & disturbing act I saw on the show. I hope she comes to haunt Strand as pirate or something. Paybacks are a female dog.


----------



## tnthomas (May 1, 2016)

> Never trust anyone in the apocalypse!



A good thing to remember, whether trudging through the woods in Georgia, or cruising off the coast of So.Calf.    Multiple story lines going on, I had to watch the repeat showing later in the evening.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 2, 2016)

Last epi makes Strand look like a genius with strangers on the boat. Although I would take on those in apparent distress after a search for weapons. Who takes to sea to look for medical assistance even in the apocalypse? They had an entire abandoned tent city with belongings, they couldn't find a first aid kit there? To top off I would have laid the patient down on the deck right away just to assess what was going before taking them below deck-that seems a little too stupid for me.

Should add the sniper shots from a moving small boat with vibration, waves, chop etc was kind of a stretch. I forget was the boat moving?


----------



## tnthomas (May 9, 2016)

Well, the "crew" managed to get Alicia and Travis back from Conner's pirate gang; nice trade- one "turned" body for two live bodies.   Nick is continuing to show signs of moving away from his addiction, and showing strength of character.     
Two things I'd like to see:  
1. Madison just not being so annoyingly protective of her adult children, the crew needs more warriors and less helpless.
2. Travis  he needs to quit being such a "doormat" in dealing with some people. The way he relates to his resentful son Chris, I mean Chris needs a reality check, it's time to get-over the disappointments of youth, and parental imperfections .    Then there's  the 'off-the-mark"  exchange with Alex; instead of setting the record straight, he just takes the blast of her angry tirade. Strand should have been the object of her outburst.

I was getting the _walking dead_ feeling in this episode, I think that the "crew"(as i call the main characters) are finding out what's what, and how to deal with it.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 10, 2016)

All I can say is REVENGE from a women in the apocalypse who had tied back straight hair having access to resources to get a new curly hair dew. The important thing she got some revenge, not enough but some. Travis's mistake was even participating in the debate as to allow or not allow them on board. My guess Strand was on the list but since he wasn't there Travis was the consolation prize. I hope she gets to confront Strand and live. 

Will survivors of the hostage exchange group up and get their own revenge?


----------



## tnthomas (May 17, 2016)

So, they made it to Mexico, but Strand's companion will not survive through the episode.  Travis' son Chris is just acting a little too weird, something's gonna happen, and I think Alicia might just be the one to 'do something'.  
Daniel(Ofelia Salazar's father) is growing morose, perhaps the ghosts from his actions in El Salvador may be returning...

Celia, a seemingly warm and pleasant lady has a really dark side, it seems.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 7, 2016)

Two more weeks until FTWD resumes.    good thing, the only "WD" fix for me are Sunday re-runs on AMC.   Just watched the episode where Beth died, had I not previously watched, it would have hit hard.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 30, 2016)

Things are progressing, I missed commenting on last week's season 2 second-half return from hiatus.   Sunday night's " Los Muertos " was pretty good, in the WD tradition.

Getting drunk and playing an out-of-tune piano, which attracted the walkers...is just plain_ wrong_ and ill advised.

More:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ifice-drunken-piano-playing-article-1.2769861


----------



## tnthomas (May 14, 2017)

Seems like "forever", but Fear the Walking Dead season 3 premieres on June 4, AMC .

I know that some Walking Dead fans have been "lukewarm" towards FTWD, but I am excited about the fresh perspective that _Fear_ brings to the zombie apocalyptic story.


----------

